# Anybody hooked a Hydor Eth inline heater to a Fluval with ribbed hose.



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

After my recent satisfaction with hooking up a hydor eth inline heater to the output line of my Eheim, I was considering the same for a tank that is running a Fluval 205. This Fluval has ribbed hose, which makes for difficult accessories connection. I contacted Hagen asking for advice on how to hook it up and they said that the filter is not intended to be used with an inline filter because it is a "gravity fed" filter. Has anybody hooked up an Eth to this type of Fluval and if so, how?
thank you


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Don't think you will get a good seal with the ribbed hose. Why not switch over to regular tubing for the fluval.

craig


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

will regular tubing work with fluval canisters?



CraigThor said:


> Don't think you will get a good seal with the ribbed hose. Why not switch over to regular tubing for the fluval.
> 
> craig


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Sure will jsut have to figure out if it is 1/2" inside diameter or 5/8" inside diameter and get the correct size tubing. Best way would be to remove your tubing from the canister and measure the soft part that clamps to the filter on the tubing.

Craig


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

The hose size is actually 5/8. But it is not apparent that the soft part that clamps to the filter is removable from the filter- is it? If so that would be quite helpful



CraigThor said:


> Sure will jsut have to figure out if it is 1/2" inside diameter or 5/8" inside diameter and get the correct size tubing. Best way would be to remove your tubing from the canister and measure the soft part that clamps to the filter on the tubing.
> 
> Craig


----------

